# Negative actions of a martial artist



## Ceicei (Aug 14, 2005)

Grrr! Not very good!  :rpo:  Here is an excerpt from the news article:

_The charging documents alleged that Rosenbaum, ''a martial arts practitioner, violently punched the child in the head with extreme force'' because the toddler had hit Rosenbaum's dog with a toy.
_
 Here is the link to the article.  http://www.sltrib.com/utah/ci_2939852


----------



## Simon Curran (Aug 14, 2005)

As much as this is a terrible thing, I think the mentioning of him having been a martial arts practitioner is irrelevant, it seems to me like an intentional attempt at bad press for MA.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 14, 2005)

Ah my heart. That there are such people in the world to do that to children.  
Here's another cause for calling of the death-penalty. The actions are brutal and without regard to the fragility of the child. Then to burn the child's finger to an extent that it would've been cut off... just to try and revive him? C'mon!  
It's the motive of the guy that really gets me... for a DOG? The kid hits the dog with a toy and he goes one upside the boy's head? Then callously chucks the boy to his bed hard enough to add further injury? Someone needs to tie this guy up in a chair and make him *watch* his dog get blungeoned to death... then take him to his sentence... which should be rightly, death.  People like these don't deserve to be in our society. Apparently he put more value on the dog than he did the child. At two years old it's (still) just a baby. Ah my heart. 

I agree that this guy being stated as a MA practioner is irrelevant and has nothing to do with the case at hand. But knowing news media hounds they'll take whatever details and use them to full benefit to sell the papers they're writing for.  But to say it's an intentional attack against MA and it's practitioners is making that accusation without proof of malice. If the reporter(s) have something personal against MA-practitioners then that can be understood if not condoned. They'll do the same thing if the guy was a butcher and used the wooden handle of a meat cleaver to hit the boy with, or a plumber with a pipe wrench. I think reporters know better because if they're found out they'll lose their jobs and that right quick. 
Either way I hope swift justice is given to this little child.


----------



## KenpoEMT (Aug 14, 2005)

That poor child will have psychological issues for the rest of life. I say that the 'martial artist' should have to foot the bill for the child's treatment.  20 years of paying for someone else's psychologist should teach this 'man' a valuable lesson. Month after month he would be forced to recall his actions by signing his name to the check that pays for healing the childs mind and heart.


----------



## RBaddorf (Aug 15, 2005)

Theban_Legion said:
			
		

> That poor child will have psychological issues for the rest of life. I say that the 'martial artist' should have to foot the bill for the child's treatment. 20 years of paying for someone else's psychologist should teach this 'man' a valuable lesson. Month after month he would be forced to recall his actions by signing his name to the check that pays for healing the childs mind and heart.


 
The kid is dead.  So should be the jerk that made him that way.


----------



## sifu Adams (Aug 15, 2005)

Death  that what he should get.   I dissagree that the MA was irrelevant.  they said he hit the child and it only did internal damage.  that would take some one who knew what they were doing.  but to burn the childs fingers.  let me help with the beating of this guy.  I have a 2 year old.  would not dream of hitting her with any thing I know.


----------



## still learning (Aug 15, 2005)

Hello, Another person who did not know how to treat children!  Mostly likely he was treated like that as a child too.   Today we know people who beat other people/children were abuse themselves.  Who are we to blame?

 the old thoughts was children need spanking.  If this works for children?  How come it does not work for adults?   ................Hitting out of anger is a learn thing...comes from parents/guardian, role models.......will this hitting others ever end?    ............maybe that why learning the martial arts will never stop either?

 To be an adult rasing children is not easy.....many of us do not know how? Why is this not taught to us in schools when we need this more then ever. Life skills are not taught to most kids.................Aloha


----------



## searcher (Aug 15, 2005)

I feel the part of being a MA is not necessary to the discussion of what he did.   He is an adult that beet a child, happens every day throughout the world.   It is a shame that the world has come to this point, but here is where we are.   It saddens my heart for the child and his family.

If he is found guilty don't kill him.   Death is to easy for this guy.   Let him into a supermax prison and let the other inmates find out what he did.   They will assure that he gets what he deserves.


----------



## Kempogeek (Aug 15, 2005)

searcher said:
			
		

> I feel the part of being a MA is not necessary to the discussion of what he did.   He is an adult that beet a child, happens every day throughout the world.   It is a shame that the world has come to this point, but here is where we are.   It saddens my heart for the child and his family.
> 
> If he is found guilty don't kill him.   Death is to easy for this guy.   Let him into a supermax prison and let the other inmates find out what he did.   They will assure that he gets what he deserves.


I've always heard that there was an unwritten rule among inmates that you don't harm kids. Well if that's true and if this guy goes to prison, then it should be open season on his worthless life. Although I would prefer the death penalty. And not the lethal injection crap. That's way too easy. He likes to burn other people then let's turn the tables on him and strap his behind to the chair and pull the switch. See how he feels to be on the recieving end. Sure it wont bring the child back but there will be one less S.O.B in the world. Unfortunately there are more like him out there. It's a never ending task.......Steve


----------



## arnisador (Aug 16, 2005)

Sheesh.


----------

